# Kimberley Rock Monitord V glauerti



## sesa-sayin (Feb 18, 2011)

saw this composition this morning, and couldn,t resist taking the photo. These little guys,.having studied the thread "NSW DECCW Code of Practice " running hot for several days,on another link on this site', are seriously worried about their future. they are 10 monhs old, loveing living here, but the NSW govt, might not agree:x.

here is the pic


----------



## dozerman (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful monitors mate! 11th commandment - thou shall not covet thine neighbours varanids... , just for interests sake, was it the cage size issue or something darker?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice mate! I'm thinking my first varanids will be either _glauerti_ or _glebopalma_. Just love 'em!


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 19, 2011)

check out Reptile City website (an APS sponsor) & their photo gallery........ they have a breeding program for these critters..... I believe they are Gavin Bedford animals & bred & kept by Jason Lappins.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

Reptile city does have a breeding program with the Kimberley Rock Monitors and they are from Gavin Bedford, who originally got them on permit from the wild.

Jason and Michel who both own and run Reptile City are my 2 best herp mates, that l keep in contact with everyweek, always keep me inform on how their breeding program with their Kimberleys is going, and there seems to be some issues with the temperature not being right in the incubator, so they are not having much luck in breeding them, they only seems to be able to hatch a few here and there even those they have plenty of eggs from their females Kimberley Rock Monitors which a awesome to look at.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought that this thread would waken you up Les !!!



reptilian1933 said:


> Reptile city does have a breeding program with the Kimberley Rock Monitors and they are from Gavin Bedford, who originally got them on permit from the wild.
> 
> Jason and Michel who both own and run Reptile City are my 2 best herp mates, that l keep in contact with everyweek, always keep me inform on how their breeding program with their Kimberleys is going, and there seems to be some issues with the temperature not being right in the incubator, so they are not having much luck in breeding them, they only seems to be able to hatch a few here and there even those they have plenty of eggs from their females Kimberley Rock Monitors which a awesome to look at.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 19, 2011)

dozerman said:


> Beautiful monitors mate! 11th commandment - thou shall not covet thine neighbours varanids... , just for interests sake, was it the cage size issue or something darker?


DOZERMAN 
No these animals will be fine here, as will be all the other small ones (varanids ). it is just that soon regulations will be coming into force in NSW setting mandatory minimum sizes for containers for all reptiles, and many people believe the sizes required are far too large. i hope to enjoy these little guys for many years to come. their enclosures will comply with the requirements.......actually, i was being facetious..(whatever that means )thx for your concern.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

Joe, l'm always a wake from first to last light and l never ever miss anything on APS Reptile Forum, no matter what its about cause l'm always keeping a close eye on here and any other reptile forums that l know of.

l am always on full alert just like reptiles are, so l know whats going on or being said whether its about me or anything to do with reptiles, l make sure l don't miss a thing mate.


----------



## dozerman (Feb 19, 2011)

Facetious?.... I still have trouble recognising sarcasm on forums! 

Do you have any other monitors Sesa? Any more pics of your Kimberlys and or their enclosure?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

View attachment 186949
View attachment 186948
View attachment 186947
View attachment 186946
View attachment 186945


Here are a few photos showing adult & juvenile Kimberley Rock Monitors that Jason & Michel from Reptile City in Adelaide SA own that l thought l would post on APS Reptile forum.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 19, 2011)

good to see Jason,s set-up. i have 4 KRM , eldest nearly 4 years, and yes ! they all came from Jason over the years


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> good to see Jason,s set-up. i have 4 KRM , eldest nearly 4 years, and yes ! they all came from Jason over the years


 
Your so lucky to have 4 Kimberley Rock Monitors that you got from Jason Lappins over the years mate, wish l could keep them here in Victoria but the sad news is we are not allowed to keep them on a private licence at all.

Jason who is one of my best herp mates he does not mind me posting photos of his set-ups or Reptiles he keeps as part of his collection.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone got pictures of glauerts from the West Arnhem region?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> View attachment 186947


 

What lights do you use? and How do they campare to say exo terra or other well known brands?
Ohh and, sick monitors 


Will


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> What lights do you use? and How do they campare to say exo terra or other well known brands?
> Ohh and, sick monitors
> 
> 
> Will


 
l myself don't know what type of light is being use to provide heat to the Kimberley Rock Monitors you see in the set-up, you will need to contact either Jason or Michel who both own and manage Reptile City in Christies Beach, Adelaide, SA.

To find out what they are using to provide heat in the set-up here sorry l could not answer your question.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> Your so lucky to have 4 Kimberley Rock Monitors that you got from Jason Lappins over the years mate, wish l could keep them here in Victoria but the sad news is we are not allowed to keep them on a private licence at all.
> 
> Jason who is one of my best herp mates he does not mind me posting photos of his set-ups or Reptiles he keeps as part of his collection.


...................................................................REPT> sorry you can,t keep them in Vic.seems you can,t keep a lot of species down there...far too much control. Jason of his own volition told me, there is a little trick to breeding KRM. undertook to let me know what it is, whem mine are ready to breed. He will be reminded of this during the coming winter, but a few people have already bred them


----------



## remington (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome mate any more photos?


----------



## dozerman (Feb 19, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Has anyone got pictures of glauerts from the West Arnhem region?


 

Reptile city has two different colour variations/ locales. One seems fairly subdued compared to the red banded form. The price tag varies a fair bit between forms.Do you know which is which Waruikazi?

Its quite common to see glauerti being bred on o.s forums, i think someone in canada actually crossed them with pilbarensis.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 20, 2011)

i believe the red form cost $2,500.00 each, as opposed to these $1,500.00 each.Gavin Bedford, once told me that , all forms ,other than the form we( regularly !!!!!!!!!!! ) see, are somewhat harder to keep. lucky o.s. people having pilbarensus, globes, eramius et al.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

dozerman said:


> Reptile city has two different colour variations/ locales. One seems fairly subdued compared to the red banded form. The price tag varies a fair bit between forms.Do you know which is which Waruikazi?
> 
> Its quite common to see glauerti being bred on o.s forums, i think someone in canada actually crossed them with pilbarensis.



I've never seen a wild one, the only two i've seen in the flesh were two of Gavin's that he has on display at CC and i think the only wild photo i've seen was by Stewart Macdonald who seems to have a freakishly awesome skill/luck at finding wild reptiles. 

Being as isolated from each other as they are i was thinking there would have to be some difference between the two.


----------

